# gmax 5900



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Picked up this bad boy yesterday from a pawn shop. for $300 Gun & 150 ft of hose. Had my repair guy check it out and nothing wrong.We are using it Today.I don't buy to much used stuff but this was rediculous


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Solid rig. I have the 5900 convertible. That was a steal of a deal!


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Good deal!..You should pay someone to clean that baby up...Hand him a box of rags and some lacquer thinner.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet buy dude!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet find!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Good deal!..You should pay someone to clean that baby up...Hand him a box of rags and some lacquer thinner.


It wouldn't stay that way very long. We move alot of paint


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sweet score Aaron, that is a great deal even if it needed a rebuild. I bought a new titan pump this year(regret), and two used airlessco lp 540's. The lp 540s get used the most. $350 a piece from HD rental.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just ordered 2 new 395 lo boys from graco as well. Should pick those up next week. That will make 10 rigs. Never thought we would need that many anytime soon but last Wednesday they were all out on projects and we needed 1 more to start another! I don't like being in that situation.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Just ordered 2 new 395 lo boys from graco as well. Should pick those up next week. That will make 10 rigs. Necer thought we would need that mant anytime soon but last Wednesday they were all out on projects and we needed 1 more to start another! I don't like being in that situation.


I guess you Florida painters are doing exteriors year round eh?...Up here we shut it down from Oct-April.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All year my friend.The guys started a little later in the day a couple of times last week.It was in the 40's @ 7 so they waited til 9.By then it was upper 50's


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Just ordered 2 new 395 lo boys from graco as well. Should pick those up next week. That will make 10 rigs. Necer thought we would need that mant anytime soon but last Wednesday they were all out on projects and we needed 1 more to start another! I don't like being in that situation.


I have three but you probably have 10x the workload I do. I thought I had a sprayer problem. :whistling2:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Just ordered 2 new 395 lo boys from graco as well. Should pick those up next week. That will make 10 rigs. Never thought we would need that many anytime soon but last Wednesday they were all out on projects and we needed 1 more to start another! I don't like being in that situation.


Did you ever buy a AAA?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> Did you ever buy a AAA?


No.Haven't seen a real need for it.The guys would just probably drag it out in the field & shoot Super Paint all day with it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Just ordered 2 new 395 lo boys from graco as well. Should pick those up next week. That will make 10 rigs. Never thought we would need that many anytime soon but last Wednesday they were all out on projects and we needed 1 more to start another! I don't like being in that situation.


Thats my favorite rig. They'll crank out exteriors all day long.

Pawn shops are a good place to look. I just bought a ultramax II 695 lowboy for $600. Almost brand new:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Funny thing is, I had a customer who insisted on buying my 395. I just had it repacked so I told him $600. He paid and the next day I found the 695. At first I was thrilled, but to be honest I miss the portability of that 395
Bigger is not always better. The 695 is a heavy little sucker.

My wife named it fluffy, but thats another story:jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bender said:


> Funny thing is, I had a customer who insisted on buying my 395. I just had it repacked so I told him $600. He paid and the next day I found the 695. At first I was thrilled, but to be honest I miss the portability of that 395
> Bigger is not always better. The 695 is a heavy little sucker.
> 
> My wife named it fluffy, but thats another story:jester:


Absolutely! Love the smaller ones for interiors.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Alot of good finds out there right now. I didnt want to hijack your thread Aaron so I started one about two rigs I got this winter and had fixed. A little plug for Mr.Fixit too.


----------

